# Elon Musk's Conducts First TESLive Town Hall Meeting



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Gas 2.0 summary of TESlive town hall meeting between Tesla owners and CEO Elon Musk.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

A Tesla pickup truck? Would it be called the Model T?


----------

